# hunch back slingshot



## BlackhatLP (Nov 5, 2019)

Its now finished, my first slingshot (catapult) in 50 years. and it shoots very well i think. as advised it has light bands, about 20 lb pull.

I was so thankfull for your nice comments on my strange hunchback. as there was nothing on the site like it.

the best thing is that not that it shoots well but to just have it in my hand makes me happy, two old bits of wood are now loved.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Great catty! There is something about a hand-made slingshot! Especially one with so much character.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

That’s one unique frame bud has a cool look to it . Like how u did the band attachment cool outside the box


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Very neat! I too like the attachment method.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very unique, nice job of sticking with it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Shoot yeah! Gotta love the odd fork. Nice job all around.


----------

